# Thickest crap possible



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

Asked a few friends that have excellent property and good results to walk ours and give ideas.

Think we have a plan worked out. Will take a couple of years but it should be good.

Basically our property is laid out wrong and by eliminating one road and making another and some habitat work it should start changing


----------



## daddyduck (Nov 2, 2001)

Joel/AK said:


> Main area of "pines". I want to work on both areas.
> View attachment 464211


The branches in that pile are from Norway Spruce


----------



## 2stix-and-a-string (Feb 11, 2020)

Autumn olive.....hands down. 2 rows 10 feet apart. Lots of sun and wala 
3 years and you will not be able to see through it at all.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

That stuff is nasty it spreads everywhere.


----------



## cakebaker (Sep 13, 2011)

2stix-and-a-string said:


> Autumn olive.....hands down. 2 rows 10 feet apart. Lots of sun and wala
> 3 years and you will not be able to see through it at all.


Booyah!!!!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

2stix-and-a-string said:


> Autumn olive.....hands down. 2 rows 10 feet apart. Lots of sun and wala
> 3 years and you will not be able to see through it at all.


I bet it won't spread in my area. Nothing spreads in my area.


----------



## ice house (Dec 27, 2017)

that would be the last thing I would plant.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Try it and see.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

I've had AO on my property for 20 years. IMO, it is easy to control. Not that I have ever had to. Easy to kill if needed. It's not the devil bush people portray it to be.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Dish7 said:


> I've had AO on my property for 20 years. IMO, it is easy to control. Not that I have ever had to. Easy to kill if needed. It's not the devil bush people portray it to be.


The roots plow up pretty easy once they are dead or close to it. I find that the life expectancy at my place is about 10 years.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Dish7 said:


> I've had AO on my property for 20 years. IMO, it is easy to control. Not that I have ever had to. Easy to kill if needed. It's not the devil bush people portray it to be.


Agree i planted 1600 of them round the perimeter of my field about 25 years ago .I get patches of them under bird roosting trees but a double dose of gly kills them .Other than that an occasional bush here and there .They produce fewer berries now than they did years back .


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Plumbgranny (Dec 26, 2010)

Since the horse is still just barely breathing.....In my experience with AO (7 years owning my property) it's been much more beneficial than a headache. I have successfully cleared a good bit of it for food plots. Good bedding, it effectively screes my land from the road, solid bunny cover and at some point I'm going to use the autumn berries to make jam (I hear it's good and has health benefits). I do have to trim it back on my 2-tracks a few times a year, but I'd have to do that anyway. Again, just my personal experience, but it isn't overtaking any of the rest of my land or the neighbors. I've actually seen much more spreading of raspberries at my place which I don't mind one bit.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

I planted 50 autumn olive plants in my 5 acre running pen 20 years ago. I planted it along the perimeter and insmall groups throughout the pen. I've never had any issues with it taking over. I've also planted multiflora rose and high bush cranberry. The cranberry byfar has grown the best. The pen is thick and makes the hounds work hard to find rabbits.


----------

